# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  First post here & first map (Looking for some critiscism)

## Cheesy Crackers

Hey there! 

I've been silently browsing the cartographers guild as an unregistered user for a while now and have only just started dabbling with creating battle maps for D&D.

I made a small and simple map and would like some feedback on anything you think looks off or could do with some tweaking. I'd really like to continue to improve so that I can properly visualise the campaign I have planned out.

*Edit* I probably should have put this into the Battlemaps forum... can't figure out how to delete the thread though  :Neutral:

----------

